# "Keep Looking Up!" Thread spin-off: IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey everyone! I got exciting news for you people interested in astronomical exciting things. Tomorrow (June 5) there is going to be something called the Venus Transit, that is, Venus will be passing over the sun around sunset.

Use this website below to find your location to check time of Transit for your area.
http://transitofvenus.nl/wp/where-when/local-transit-times/

I'm gonna look for it tomorrow, hope you all get to see it too! Probably will have to wear sunglasses, but can also use other devises to block off glare.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

It does weird loopy things near the equator.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

huilunsoittaja said:


> i'm gonna look for it tomorrow, hope you all get to see it too! Probably will have to wear sunglasses, but can also use other devises to block off glare.


*don't under any circumstances look at the sun without a proper light reducing device.
Sunglasses are completely inappropariate for this purpose.*


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

But why??? Sunglasses are glasses against the sun they should work....

What about welding goggles?


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Chrythes said:


> But why??? Sunglasses are glasses against the sun they should work....
> 
> What about welding goggles?


Even if it shields you from the light, you're still getting UV damage.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Jeremy Marchant said:


> *don't under any circumstances look at the sun without a proper light reducing device.
> Sunglasses are completely inappropariate for this purpose.*


 There are ways to look at the sun without hurting your eyes. Considering it's sunset, the sun can be looked at directly, at least where I live. Also, there are other ways to block it, using a black tube. I'll probably try both.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> There are ways to look at the sun without hurting your eyes. Considering it's sunset, the sun can be looked at directly, at least where I live. Also, there are other ways to block it, using a black tube. I'll probably try both.


*NEVER* look directly at the Sun* EVER*
It can, and does cause damage

Here's a link to some info on safe viewing.
I know it's Fox news but they are making sense with this
Take care

http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2012/06/05/how-to-safely-watch-transit-venus-on-tuesday/


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Jeremy is completely correct. Sunglasses will NOT protect you when looking directly at Sun. Besides for a transit you have to look at the surface closely to see the tiny dot moving across. Less than a minute of that can cause permanent damage. I hope you enjoyed the transit. sorry I wasn't around to post about it I've been out of town . be back soon


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

I'd just like to clarify that if you have enough atmosphere between you and the sun (i.e. Sunrise or sunset with the sun less than 15 arc-minutes from the horizon at or close to sea-level), it can be looked at directly without protection for several seconds without permanent damage, especially if the air is very dusty or hazy. Beyond that narrow range, the sun is too bright and even sunglasses won't protect your eyes. A welding mask might. Maybe. Not sure, though.

Bottom line, though: DON'T RISK IT.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh for crying out loud, you guys know common sense about this stuff. Ever heard of eclipse sunglasses? Or wearing 4 pairs of sunglasses at same time?  The whole thing lasts about 7 hours, definitely at sunset it would have been much more viewable, it starts at 6 EDT. Also, it would have been more noticeable then too because earlier in the afternoon Venus was only on the edge of the sun, and took a while to get to the center.

I couldn't see it yesterday anyway, it was overcast the whole afternoon and evening. 

Here's a picture:









As if looking at this kind of sun is damaging to the eyes:


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Oh for crying out loud, you guys know common sense about this stuff. Ever heard of eclipse sunglasses? Or wearing 4 pairs of sunglasses at same time?  The whole thing lasts about 7 hours, definitely at sunset it would have been much more viewable, it starts at 6 EDT. Also, it would have been more noticeable then too because earlier in the afternoon Venus was only on the edge of the sun, and took a while to get to the center.
> 
> I couldn't see it yesterday anyway, it was overcast the whole afternoon and evening.
> 
> ...


Well, you can't really blame them for misunderstanding. You only ever mentioned sunglasses (without specifying eclipse sunglasses) and a "black tube" (which could mean anything).


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

We're only concerned that you didn't damage your eyesight


----------

